# Help! Att Bird Rescuers!



## rosebasil (Aug 2, 2006)

*Is there anyone who can help me ASAP save the lives of several baby pigeons I found on my balcony. PLEASE HELP!*


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Hi Rosebasil, You came to the right place, I already contact one of the member and she will find out who is closer and around your area, Are you able to take the birds and put it inside before the management shows up? we will try to find someone as soon as possible...

And thank you so much for helping these little babies.

Ivette


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/911-alert-36506.html


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Rose...we need a way to contact you.


----------



## rosebasil (Aug 2, 2006)

Charis said:


> Rose...we need a way to contact you.


not used to these boards but can you contact me private here?
thanks, Charis


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ok, this is in the process of getting handled. I've enlisted the help of a very large network of people who aren't necessarily pigeon people but who are bird and animal people. I think we should be able to get these little ones out and to safety in the morning.

Terry


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm glad everything is sorted out. I would love to see the pictures. Please send a link


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

No one here is ever going to call you a "nut" for looking out for these babies.  We are all nuts about them here. Thank you very much for saving them. They will be hand-raised by people with special bird formula until they are ready to fly and eat on their own, then they will likely be released into an established feral flock of pigeons with easy access to food and water (i.e. park pigeon flock). I'm sure their progress will be updated here so you can check back to see how they're doing.  

The parents generally start a new nest and new eggs when the babies are two weeks old, returning to feed the old babies while incubating the new eggs in the new nest. So, they won't be overly mournful to see their babies missing, please don't worry about that.  Isn't it something that a pair was born on Mother's Day, that is quite touching. I'm glad you've enjoyed them so much and would love to see pictures. As for more eggs, you can remove them as they are laid, because the baby doesn't begin developing until the egg is incubated for a certain time--believe it is 24 or 48 hours--so you are tossing just the egg and not the baby. Or, you can get dummy/fake/wooden eggs to replace if it is okay to have them nest on your balcony, but of course they won't have more babies this way. They will sit on the eggs for nearly a month and in this way you can enjoy them without having more babies. Or, you can hard boil the eggs as you would with chicken eggs, then replace them to the same effect. Thanks again for taking care of them. I'm sorry about your illness, I know having the babies to watch must help keep your mind off it. Please feel free to enjoy our forum even after they're gone, we have many members who are pigeon fans even if they don't have some of their own (yet!).


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

How are things coming along, Rose?

Cindy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry you're feeling so sad. It is very difficult sometimes to watch this happen. Take comfort in knowing that if one set of eggs is destroyed, within two weeks the parents will lay another set in a new nest. They usually lay every six weeks, often all year round (especially here in California), so make many babies. And from a personal point of view, mine get mad at me for about a minute and a half when I steal their new eggs, and then it's forgotten.  I do give them dummy eggs or boil their eggs but in between they really don't seem to notice. 

They take wonderful care of their babies but are not emotionally attached to them. They will care for a baby if it is in their nest, and if they are "expecting" one or already have one, whether it is their true baby (from the day before, for example), or a new foster baby. And often we will need to pull in a small baby for whatever reason, and the parents will just go on with their courting and lay new eggs. I've never seen a parent looking for their baby for more than a bit. 

I know your situation is especially difficult as you have no say in what's happening, but it is truly better for them to toss an undeveloped (or even semi-developed, even though it seems cruel) egg rather than be killing the babies in a few weeks. It's better now that the pigeons learn they cannot nest in those places, in order to protect future babies and generations. I know you enjoy watching them too, and I'm sorry you won't be able to. 

I used to work on the third floor of a tall building near the marina, and often had crows and seagulls (certain ones) come to visit my window for treats. For over a year they visited, bringing new babies as they fledged, and would often just sit and "talk" to me even when I didn't feed them (didn't want them to rely on me for food). Until of course one day I was told by a maintenance man that a new guy across the way in the other building was complaining. . .and didn't even have the guts to tell me to my face, but rather remained anonymous through the maint. man. He threatened to tell the building manager (who was a real jerk and animal hater) if the birds came around anymore and was just quite nasty. It broke my heart to see my crows waiting for me when I pulled up and flying up to my window to say hi, and I would have to wave them off. Eventually I started feeding them down the street but of course it was never the same. So I really do know how you feel and how disappointing it is. 

Maybe you could visit some of our members near you and visit with their pigeons? I know you said you aren't able to drive but I'm sure something could be worked out. I'm not sure exactly how close they are but we do have members in your area. I hope everything works out and you are able to rest easy and feel better.  We would of course still love to see your albums of them!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Ok, this is in the process of getting handled.
> 
> *I've enlisted the help of a very large network of people who aren't necessarily pigeon people but who are bird and animal people.
> I think we should be able to get these little ones out and to safety in the morning.*
> ...





rosebasil said:


> Thank you Maryjane for your kind words. I have been losing sleep over this because I have a new development and a question which to me is ethical amd makes me cry. While cleaning, I discovered 3 more nests and two of them are not even in my pots, both directly on the balcony pavement in corners, one under the a/c. So no one can blame my pots!
> 
> *Now I know when Housekeeping comes in Monday they will just scare the parents away and trash the eggs.*
> 
> ...


Terry, 
Any update on this situation?

From Rose's post it appears tomorrow may possibly be doom's day for these guys. 

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes...what has happened with these birds? I've been wondering...worrying...since Rose made the initial post.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm confused...have the babies been removed by Terry's network?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

rosebasil said:


> *Another big thank you to Maryjane and Cindy for your sensitive replies.*


You're most welcome, Rose. 



rosebasil said:


> ps. i am loving so many of your signatures and links!
> *Cindy I love your pigeons prayer* and Maryjane i shared your 21 things link on my FB. it is sooo cool!


Thank You. 



rosebasil said:


> Hi Charis,
> thank you for your concern, *no, no one has been here yet and things are changing very rapidly,* no wonder you're confused, I'M confused!


I will be thinking 'positive' thoughts for you and your precious feathered friends that help arrives real soon. 

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

rosebasil said:


> Hi Charis,
> thank you for your concern, no, no one has been here yet and things are changing very rapidly, no wonder you're confused, I'M confused! lol
> After I posted that last post i went out to clean and move things again. When I started all 5 babies were still in their pots but i noticed the pair born Mothers Day, MAY 10 was standing up and getting frisky. Then i looked and OH MY only one was there! I saw MOM n POP foraging in the street and it made me sad cos i wanted to feed them...anyways i searched high n low even looked down 3 floors to the grass, then INSIDE my room as the door had been ajar. NO BIRD! After 20 minutes of anxiety i saw the poor thing hiding in the corner next to a pot napping, LOL
> HOORAY the second one is trying to get the nerve to jump down out of pot and exercising its wings, took some pix, what a pretty black and white bird too! So does anyone know if they can now eat seed, i know parents still feed them weeks after they leave the nest. If i recall they have to learn how to grasp seeds in their beaks.
> ...


I think they would come back, even if you move the babies for a short time. Before the inspection, bring the babies in your room and hide them in the closet, in a box to keep them quiet. The darkness will settle them down and keep them quiet.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They will survive just fine being raised by human parents.


----------



## rosebasil (Aug 2, 2006)

oh almost forgot--
i took some silk tulips and stuck em in windowbox next to the squeakers. This way you can't see them unless you look close, LOL I wonder if I can get away with that! LOL I can always act surprised too!
think i had too much fresh air today--
Rose


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Rose...I'm trying to find someone to come and get the birds. I can't do a thing if I can't give a rescuerer your contact information.

If you don't...there is nothing else I can do.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello,
I only live about 30-40 mins away from Glendale in Chatsworth, and I am willing to come pick all these birds up for you. Please call my cell phone at anytime, (818) 620-6061.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

GimpieLover said:


> Hello,
> I only live about 30-40 mins away from Glendale in Chatsworth, and I am willing to come pick all these birds up for you. Please call my cell phone at anytime, (818) 620-6061.


Thank you...Thank you...Thank you for responding to my email and for leaving your phone number for Rose. I hope she calls you before it's too late for the babies.
Honestly, I thought this situation had been handled a couple of days ago. It's hard to be at the final moments, so to speak, and still be trying to figure it all out.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I hope tomorrow will not be to late. I will get them tonight if we could get ahold of her somehow. Does Terry have her number perhaps?


----------



## rosebasil (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you all, I was waiting for someone Jane said would call me and come today. We were trying to avoid separating the others from their parents who are still feeding them but now i am confused. Didn't want to bother her again on a Sunday. That said, I will wait see til tomorrow and if I can't conceal them or avert housekeeping, i will tell them i have someone coming to pick them up.Then I will try to contact somebody. Does this make sense? Thank you so much!!!!!!
Rose


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

rosebasil said:


> Thank you all, I was waiting for someone Jane said would call me and come today. We were trying to avoid separating the others from their parents who are still feeding them but now i am confused. Didn't want to bother her again on a Sunday. That said, I will wait see til tomorrow and if I can't conceal them or avert housekeeping, i will tell them i have someone coming to pick them up.Then I will try to contact somebody. Does this make sense? Thank you so much!!!!!!
> Rose


No Rose...this makes no sense. If their life IS in jeopardy, they need to be removed now, which is what you asked of us. You say you will conceal them or avert housekeeping or say someone is going to pick them up and then you will call someone? This makes no sense. I am really confused.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I understand, 
I do want to add that they might not wait if you tell them you have someone coming to pick them up at the time they are supposed to start cleaning. I wouldn't want that to happen, but I will have my cell phone on me at all times, and am willing to come get them when you need me. My home phone number is (818) 992-7311, just in case you can't get ahold of my cell or anyone else tomrrow. 
Good luck


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

rosebasil said:


> Thank you all, *I was waiting for someone Jane said would call me and come today.* We were trying to avoid separating the others from their parents who are still feeding them but now i am confused. Didn't want to bother her again on a Sunday. That said, I will wait see til tomorrow and if I can't conceal them or avert housekeeping, i will tell them i have someone coming to pick them up.Then I will try to contact somebody. Does this make sense? Thank you so much!!!!!!
> Rose


Rose, 
Who is Jane?

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Many thanks for offering to pick up these babies, Gimpielover. 

Cindy


----------



## rosebasil (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you all again, GIMPIELOVER I have saved your #.
Sorry if in my heightened state of emotion I was not clear. I had already made plans with Jane Garrison, www.janegarrison.com who I met thru Terry. It was ironic as she rescued animals in New Orleans after Katrina. However when I didn't hear anything today I finally decided to call her again just now. I think we straightened it out and will have someone coming tomorrow but only as a last resort..
Thank you for your help, and mostly for listening. I hope we can have more bird discussions on this forum if I can find my way around it, would be nice to meet more LA pidge loving neighbors too!

Rose relaxing with cava and a bit of Josh Groban on PBS KCET
DON'T GIVE UP, YOU ARE LOVED!
pigeons that means you too!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for clearing it up, Rose. It wasn't clear and I did feel your situation did need immediate attention.
I still am some what bewildered.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've just spoken to Jane and I THINK this is again under control. If not, then Rose .. you need to call Jane again. She is the one with the resources to help in your area. I'm too far away but by networking with Jane all things are possible.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Does Jane have Pigeon People, Terry?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Members, STOP!*

Dear Members, I thank you for your help and concern with this, but unless you are in the LA Metro area, please butt out .. this is getting way too complicated and there are way too many people involved. If you are an LA area member and want to go get these birds, then please do so at warp speed. Otherwise, this needs to be worked out locally as has been happening. I'm way overloaded and way overtired and way past patience here .. This situation is in the works and members who are not local are NOT helping at this point by posting so please don't.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Dear Members, I thank you for your help and concern with this, but unless you are in the LA Metro area, please butt out .. this is getting way too complicated and there are way too many people involved. If you are an LA area member and want to go get these birds, then please do so at warp speed. Otherwise, this needs to be worked out locally as has been happening. I'm way overloaded and way overtired and way past patience here .. This situation is in the works and members who are not local are NOT helping at this point by posting so please don't.
> 
> Terry


Well then...Gimpiellover is ready, willing and able...in the LA area and only 30 minutes away. There ya go...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis said:


> Well then...Gimpiellover is ready, willing and able...in the LA area and only 30 minutes away. There ya go...


Yeah and so are some others .. this is a difficult one and can only be locally handled. Thank you for your help, Charis, and to everybody that cares. If YOU can get the finder/rescuer off her butt, then please do so. The rest of us have been standing by for a couple of days now.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis said:


> Does Jane have Pigeon People, Terry?


Doubtful .. and why would she? 

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Rose, you have someone willing to get the babies. That way, they will be fine. They will be raised and released. They will be safe. If you try to hide them, and they are found, they won't care that someone is coming for them. They'll just get rid of them. I know the parents are feeding them, and you don't want to separate them, but that will only put them in danger of being killed. That doesn't make any sense. The parents will have other babies somewhere else, and forget all about these little ones, and people can raise them just fine. Please call Gimpylover and let him come for the birds. I know you care about them, and this would be the smartest and kindest thing that you can do for them. You can save all the babies by doing this. You can't hide them. They will be looking for them, and will find them. Call Gimpie lover and let him help.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

--Not trying to butt in--just want to say I hope everything goes well and in answer to your worry, Rose, they do very well hand-raised by experienced people and should have no problems. My mom also loves Josh Grobin and we were listening to his performance last night. Isn't it amazing??? Terry, I hope you get some rest and peace and quiet, you sound absolutely overloaded and stressed to the max!! I hope everyone rests well tonight. Thank you for offering Gimpie, Charis and Jay thank you for your help too.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Rose,
Any update on these babies?

Cindy


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Yes, I will also like to ask what happen, but I'm not in L.A area, I'm in SF..

Ivette


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Ivor said:


> Yes, I will also like to ask what happen, but I'm not in L.A area, I'm in SF..
> 
> Ivette


Well then, I think you're close enough to be local.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Apology From Me & Update*

I hereby apologize to Rose and all the members here for my very frustrated "butt out" post. It was uncalled for, and after all my years of doing rescue work I should have just been able to cope. I didn't, and I do apologize.

Based upon a couple of PM's from Rose it appears that she has gotten the situation handled. I don't know any details, but hopefully all is well or is going to be well for the pigeons and for Rose. 

If I get any solid information about this situation, I will let you all know what's going on or what has happened.

With very clear 20/20 hindsight, I just should have found a way to go and get these birds myself ..

Thank you to all the members who posted helpful and supportive things and a big thank you to GimpieLover for being willing to go get the birds.

Terry


----------

